# VW To Introduce a Beetle EV Sedan



## electrico (May 18, 2017)

It looks like we may soon see a VW Beetle EV Sedan. Volkswagen is considering bringing back the Beetle as an all-electric car. Imagine a new VW Beetle EV sedan.


VW's statement wording indicates VW is looking to also put the Bug on its sole purposed dedicated BEM platform for EVs only, like it will the Bus, ID, etc.


What range do you think it should be these days?


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

electrico said:


> It looks like we may soon see a VW Beetle EV Sedan. Volkswagen is considering bringing back the Beetle as an all-electric car. Imagine a new VW Beetle EV sedan.
> 
> 
> VW's statement wording indicates VW is looking to also put the Bug on its sole purposed dedicated BEM platform for EVs only, like it will the Bus, ID, etc.
> ...



VW still talking a big game. They have been showing off the EV bus for what, 7 years now?


----------



## electrico (May 18, 2017)

But I think after the dieselgate scandal they heavily invest in EVs. So let's see how things will go.


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

electrico said:


> But I think after the dieselgate scandal they heavily invest in EVs. So let's see how things will go.



I agree. I think they need the positive press. They should go full steam towards EV's. Not sure they are serious though, its been a while.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

> ....... I get the impression VW wants to make the next car look more like the original one, not only in architecture with RWD and rear electric motor, but also with more stylling cues from pre-Super Beetle than Beetles 2 and 3. VW design chief Klaus Bischoff told Autocar that they are considering an all-electric Beetle on the MEB platform, though they would have to make a 4-door, says Bischoff: ........”


 As retro as possible,....but it will HAVE to be a 4 door. !
Well,.. they have blown it already with that starting point !


----------



## electrico (May 18, 2017)

Yes, they say it will be a sedan. So I am assuming it's 4 door EV.


----------



## nickC29 (Jul 18, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing what it will look like. I agree, they definitely will need some positive press after everything that has happened. This is a smart move for their company.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

The Audi e-tron SUV is getting a lot of press recently. This is a pure battery-electric EV, built on an adapted engine-driven platform (reportedly MLB like the existing Q5, rather than the MQB of the VW e-Golf EV), not a dedicated EV platform.

The Beetle, van, and other concepts which VW has been promoting for years are to be built on the new MEB platform (the dedicated platform mentioned by electrico in the first post), which is still a year or two away from production.

So VW is getting there, but putting real mass-production vehicles into production takes a lot of time.


----------



## lottos (Jun 22, 2008)

electrico said:


> It looks like we may soon see a VW Beetle EV Sedan. Volkswagen is considering bringing back the Beetle as an all-electric car. Imagine a new VW Beetle EV sedan.
> 
> 
> VW's statement wording indicates VW is looking to also put the Bug on its sole purposed dedicated BEM platform for EVs only, like it will the Bus, ID, etc.
> ...





No EV Beetle - the Beetle is dead:
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...duction-of-the-beetle-next-year-idUSKCN1LT315


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

lottos said:


> No EV Beetle - the Beetle is dead:
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...duction-of-the-beetle-next-year-idUSKCN1LT315


This was already mentioned, in the Torque News article linked in the first post.

I think that's actually a good reason to expect a Beetle EV: with the third gasoline car carrying the Beetle name and style discontinued, in a few years there will likely be some nostalgia-driven demand for another car of this shape and name. Keep in mind that's all "Beetle" is... a familiar shape and a model name for marketing; there is no other relationship between the original air-cooled Beetle, the New Beetle, and the most recent Beetle (the one being discontinued).

The MEB platform would mean a return to the rear wheel drive that a Beetle should have. The relatively high roof of the Beetle shape might also be a good match for the elevated floor of the MEB, which is caused by placing battery under the entire floor area.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Karter2 said:


> As retro as possible,....but it will HAVE to be a 4 door. !
> Well,.. they have blown it already with that starting point !


While a typical 4-door design wouldn't look right in the original Beetle style, rear-hinged rear doors would probably work.


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

VW has recently announced they are ceasing production of the Beetle, we won't be seeing an EV


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

favguy said:


> VW has recently announced they are ceasing production of the Beetle, we won't be seeing an EV


That was part of the article linked in the first post, mentioned again in post #9, and addressed in post #10. It really helps when having a discussion to listen to the other people in the discussion; in a forum that means reading the existing posts before dumping something in.


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

I'd Just seen the post title and added the comment at the end, probably should have read through, but I'm not as perfect as you are Brian


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

This is wrong on so many levels, but as in many things these days reason is strictly optional.


A "beetle sedan" is a complete oxymoron, like a "compact 747."


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

PhantomPholly said:


> A "beetle sedan" is a complete oxymoron, like a "compact 747."


The original Beetle was a (fastback) sedan. A sedan is a three-box vehicle: separate volumes in the front (engine or trunk), middle (passenger compartment), and rear (engine or trunk). Of course the original Beetle had the engine in the back.

The New Beetle and the most recent Beetle were both hatchbacks, not sedans. A Beetle EV would be unlikely to be a sedan... but because a hatchback makes more functional sense, not because there is any conflict between being a Beetle and being a sedan.


----------



## Thomasa (Nov 28, 2018)

But I think after the dieselgate scandal they heavily invest in EVs. So let's see how things will go.


----------

